# Fire can't obtain IP address from router



## sunnyboy (Feb 6, 2012)

Just unpacked a Kindle Fire and have spent the last 5 hours trying to connect to my NetGear WPN824 router. The Fire "sees" the wireless network but isn't obtaining an IP address. Called Amazon tech support and after upgrading to 6.2.1 they told me it was a router issue. My router is set for DHCP and I don't want to mess with it as I am a moron when it comes to network devices and I am sure changing that will mess up my connectivity for other devices. Interestingly, my iPod Touch connected in a snap. Any ideas?


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

What kind of security does the router have?  You might have to authorize the Fire by adding the Fire's Mac address to the router.


----------



## sunnyboy (Feb 6, 2012)

ErinLindsey said:


> What kind of security does the router have? You might have to authorize the Fire by adding the Fire's Mac address to the router.


Thanks.
Its working now..


----------

